
Show HN: Facebook marketing 101 – Online course to supercharge your marketing - Ravikiran
https://gumroad.com/l/aZmeh?ref=hn
======
Saajjain
Hey guys, I run an ROI driven performance marketing agency and have developed
the Facebook targeting course based on the case studies & experience with our
brands. It's a niche & detailed webinar wherein I take you from audience
insights to funnel creation. I'll be online to answer any question related to
the course or performance marketing in general.

